# Coyote Mating Season is ON!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*A buddy of mine called me last night and told me the Female Coyote are In season, He caught 8 so far this week in snares! He has caught mostly males and just a couple females. Where he sets his Snares is right out in the wide open, I dont understand how he does it but he is catching them pretty regular!*_

_*Any Tips on What to look for when placing Snares in the open??*_


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Setting snares on game trails is how I used to set open areas. Check local game laws on the legality of game trail sets. Some states do not alow snarring on deer trails.
There are two considerations in setting a snare for a specific animal - the size of the loop and the distance from the bottom of the loop to the ground. In making these determinations you need to consider the size of the animal, the height of the animal's head from the ground . The snare loop should be just large enough to alow the animal's head. The snare should be set so that the bottom of the loop hits the animal in the chest at the base of the neck after it's head goes through the loop. Settings for loops and heights are below:
Coyote: 10-12" diameter loop, 8-10" from the ground.
Fox: 6-8" diameter loop, 6-8" from the ground
Bobcat: 8" diameter loop, 8" from the ground
Raccoon: 6-8" diameter loop, 3-4" from the ground


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good info 220 thanks for informing me


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to dig out some old photo albums and scan some pictures. I don't have a lot from back them, most of my pictures did not survive the first divorce. I do have some from the old trap lines.


----------

